
You Can Call the Super Bowl the “Super Bowl” - coloneltcb
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2018/02/you-can-call-super-bowl-super-bowl
======
gshdg
As long as you’re willing to waste your time and resources defending a
lawsuit. Even if the lawsuit is winnable it’s unlikely to be worth the
trouble.

